
NYT OpEd: 60% of all students who score at least 750 on SAT are Asian-Americans - mbgaxyz
https://twitter.com/DLeonhardt/status/829783591035006988
======
bruceb
I bet most high scorers come from at middle class or above, two parent
families. Which happens to be most Asian-Americans.

